# P320SC and P30SK size pics..



## TheMystro (Jul 1, 2015)

Here is a few pics I took between my Sig P320SC and the new HK P30SK.
Build quality both feel top shelf. They are almost identical in size except the P30SK is bit fatter. The P320SC holds 12+1 9mm and the P30SK holds 10+1 9mm. Trigger on the P320SC is noticeably lighter and the reset is shorter than the P30SK LEM. Barrel length is 3.6" for the P320SC and 3.27" for the P30SK.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

can you take the same pic with the 320 magazine in ?


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

casurvivor said:


> can you take the same pics with the 320 magazine in ?


ditto

According to mfg specs I got off both mfg websites.

Sig P320SC

Length 6.7"
Height 4.7"
Barrel 3.6"

HK P30SK

Length 6.42"
Height 4.57"
Barrel 3.27"

Since the Sig says it takes either 12 or 10 round capacity magazines, I will assume the specs are for the 10 round magazine, since the photos shows a flush mount mag, and the 12 round mag protrudes from the grip frame which would increase the dimensions.

No comments on Sig triggers. I only tried one Sig, and didn't care for it.


----------

